# NFS Shift problem



## R4Z3R (19. September 2009)

hallo leute ich habe Nfs Shift installiert  aber es bleibt immer bei dem nein vor dem ersten testfahrt hängen . was soll das ich hab den neuesten grafikkarten treiber aber ich habe win7 vllt ist das ein problem oder manchmal ist das viedeo bei der karriere das erste viedeo da  das lauft  die ganze zeit mehrmals hintereinander.

wieso geht shift bei mir nicht hab ne 7300gs und nen amdx2 5200+  und win7 64bit mit einem abit an9 32X und 2 gb ddr2 ram


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

vielleicht sollte man wenigstens ein betriebssystem benutzen was unterstützt wird-dösbaddel!

und die dateien attract.bik  , career_intro.bik , NFS_SHIFT_TestLap.bik und Franchise_Ident.bik   umbenennen - dann hast du gleichzeitig einen noIntro patch

so hast du keine intro und das video nicht


----------



## R4Z3R (20. September 2009)

hab aber gelesen das shift win7 unterstützt. und  gerade habe ich sogar geschaft  das testfahrt lade ding zu laden und die test fahrt hat begonnen doch dann hatt alles gehackt und  da kam ne fehlermeldung und musste shift schließen obwohl ich alle auf niedrig gestellt hab und die aulösung auch niedrieger gemacht hab  auf irgendwie 19 da alles denn angefangen hat es ja mit 42 bei grafik option


----------



## midnight (20. September 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei Unterstützung sind - wird denn die 7300 unterstützt? Die ist ja nun etwas in die Jahre gekommen, was der allgemeinen Performance nicht unbedingt zu gute kommen könnte.

so far


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (20. September 2009)

7300 nicht wird unterstützt 

lösch die graphicsconfig.xml und starte dann das spiel ohne die grafik zu andern und dann kannste höchstwahrscheinlich das erste rennen fahren oder kauf dir ne neue graka!


----------



## R4Z3R (20. September 2009)

aber wo finde ich die datei hab schon im verzeichniss gesucht finde die nicht

ok habe si gefunden war ja beieigenen dateien. 
ok versuch jetzt das spiel anzu machen.

ok hab angemacht und jetzt ist es schon vor der testfahrt zu keine rückmeldung gekommen und dann hab ich aus gemacht und wieder angemacht und dann ist nichtmal das sprache auswählen gekommen sofort nach dem erstenm lade balken von shift ist es hängen geblieben 
und das ist immer so wenn es einmal an geht und dann so ungefähr bis zur testfahrt läuft geht das 2te mal nicht bis zunm sprach wahl erst wenn ich neustarte geht wieder weiter.


----------



## Afrobert (20. September 2009)

Das istn allgemeines Problem was viele haben, wenn man mal etwas danach googelt.

Bisherige Lösung:
NFS Shift im Kompatibilitätsmodus für Win98/ME ausführen.

Nachteil der Lösung:
Keine Dualcore-Unterstützung mehr (zumindest bei mir). Das fällt bei meinen 2x2,4 GHz böse ins Gewicht. Die Folge: Lags.

EA wird sicherlich "bald" einen Patch rausbringen, der das behebt.

P.S.: Satzzeichen wie Punkte oder Kommata hat man sich nich zum Spaß ausgedacht, sondern um Texte lesbar zu machen.


----------



## R4Z3R (20. September 2009)

aso und wie geht das genau mit in win98 ausführen?  

Sorry hatte es eillig zu schreiben und hab da dann nicht so auf die kommas geachtet .


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (21. September 2009)

rechter ausklickauf die executable - eigenschaften  -  kompatibilität - programm im kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für   -   windows 98/ Windows ME


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (22. September 2009)

Minimale Hardware-Anforderungen:

* Benötigt: Internetverbindung
* Betriebssystem: Windows XP (Service Pack 3) oder Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) / Windows 7
* Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo 1,6 GHz oder schneller
* Arbeitsspeicher: XP: 1 GB RAM; Vista/Windows 7: 1,5 GB RAM
* Festplatte: 6 GB freier Speicherplatz
* DVD-Laufwerk: 8-fache Geschwindigkeit
* Grafikkarte: 256 MB RAM und Unterstützung für Pixel Shader 3.0 & DirectX 9.0c
Unterstützte Grafikkarten: *ATI Radon X1800 XT 512 MB oder besser; Nvidia GeForce 7800 GT 256 MB oder besser*. Laptop-Varianten dieser Chipsätze funktionieren vielleicht, werden aber nicht unterstützt.
* Soundkarte: DirectX 9.0c kompatibel

-----------------------------------

Also ich weiß ja nicht, aber eine 7300GS dürfte wohl nicht ganz ausreichen, die ist um ein ganzes Stück schwächer als eine 7800GT


----------



## Typhoon17 (25. September 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> rechter ausklickauf die executable - eigenschaften - kompatibilität - programm im kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für - windows 98/ Windows ME


 

Wo ist diese Datei ? Wenn das überhaupt eine datei ist


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (25. September 2009)

Entweder du machst es einfach bei der Desktopverknüpfung oder bei der shift.exe (so heißt sie glaub ich) im Installationsverzeichnis des Spiels.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

Typhoon17 schrieb:


> Wo ist diese Datei ? Wenn das überhaupt eine datei ist



sorry aber wer sowas fragt leidet irgendwie an unwissen...

so wie du mir vorkommst installier erstmal den neusten grafiktreiber  und sonst alles - omg

suchen nach shift.exe

manchmal wunder ich mich schon...


----------



## moe (27. September 2009)

schon mal probiert, shift im fenstermodus auszuführen? das hilft bei vielen.
btw: auf der main gibts nen schönen artikel mit ansätzen zur problemlösung.


----------



## Typhoon17 (27. September 2009)

ja sry aber ich wusste nur nich was executable heisst, aber ich habs geschafft läuft trotzdem nicht. Das mit fenstermodus hab ich auch ausprobiert geht auch nich und die grafik datei die man löschen soll auch nicht, nix funktioniert


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (27. September 2009)

moe schrieb:


> schon mal probiert, shift im fenstermodus auszuführen? das hilft bei vielen.
> btw: auf der main gibts nen schönen artikel mit ansätzen zur problemlösung.



hmmm-von wem die wohl ist^^


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/need-speed/69942-shift-problemsammlung-mit-loesungen.html


sorry typhoon aber ich kann dir leider nicht helfen

schreib mir einfach mal privat ne nachricht mit deinem problem-ich werd mich dann mal damit beschäftigen - hab ja viel zeit da ich mehr oder weniger mit na querschnittslähmung im krankenhaus liege


----------



## R4Z3R (29. September 2009)

also shift geht bei mir jetzt wenn ich im kopa modus starte aber  direkt bei der testrunde  also in der runde wird alles langsam und geht aus . aber das ist eindeutig wegen meiner hardware naja bald kommt ja mein neues system i5


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (29. September 2009)

im kompatibilitätsmodus werden auch keine mehrkernprozessoren unterstützt


----------



## R4Z3R (30. September 2009)

ja ich weiß . voll ... naja bestell mir ja nen i5 heute und dx11 kommt bald nvidia  aber welches mainboard kann mir jemand da helfen? welches p55 mainboard dachte da an GD65 oder asus maximus3 oder doch eher p7p55 pro


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (1. Oktober 2009)

da kann ich dir überhaupt nicht helfen - nimm am besten msi

stell mal nen thread dafür  in der richtigen ecke!


----------



## R4Z3R (1. Oktober 2009)

naja ok hab mir das asus bestllt da es  mir mehrmals empfohlen wurde und das msi gabs nicht bei mindfactory. 
tut mir leid


----------



## EmiR (1. Oktober 2009)

haloo erstmal 
also ich würde mal sagen mit der 7300 gs kannst du NFS Shift vergessen 
und selbst wenn es geht macht es kein spaß ...
also graka kaufen lohnt sich 

ich habe auch ein problem ...
wenn ich das spiel starten will kommt der fehler :
shift.exe ungültiges Bild 
C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_41.dll

könnte mir jemand helfen bittee ??
mein system:
Intel Quad 2,33 GHZ
Nvidia gtx 260 896 mb ram 
4 Gbram
Windows vista 32 bit


----------



## R4Z3R (1. Oktober 2009)

ja hast recht ich kauf mir wahrschienlich morgen die 9600gt xfx als übergang und dx 11 dann 2010
i5 bestell ich auch noch dann wird es gut gehen


----------



## EmiR (1. Oktober 2009)

guuut 
hast du eine lösung für mein problem ??


----------



## R4Z3R (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber es hat was mit der graka zu tun denk ich 1 hast du den neuesten treiber und den  shift patchß
oder das neueste dx


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (1. Oktober 2009)

EmiR schrieb:


> haloo erstmal
> also ich würde mal sagen mit der 7300 gs kannst du NFS Shift vergessen
> und selbst wenn es geht macht es kein spaß ...
> also graka kaufen lohnt sich
> ...



sorry wenn ich frage aber hast du zufällig eine  gecrackte version von shift? - denn normalerweise tritt der fehler des öfteren bei raubkopierten spielen auf...

wenn orginal einfach neu installieren und deinen grakatreiber auch^^

wenns dann nicht klappt die unten verlinkte d3dx9_41.dll downloaden und  in windows/system32 schmeißen und ausprobieren

File-Upload.net - D3DX9_41.dll



@R4Z3R:
ASUS baut auch klasse boards - wichtig ist das bios - von daher würde ich nur MSI, ASUS und Zotac usw...

denn es gibt drei hersteller vom BIOS - AMI, Phönix und Award - die letzten beiden haben sich meines wissens zusammengefügt.

ich komm nur mit dem phönix-Award bios zurecht - nicht gigabyte und ein paar wenige andere also steh ich auf asus und msi^^

welches asus board genau hast du?


----------



## R4Z3R (2. Oktober 2009)

Das asus p7p55d pro.


----------



## oliver86 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab ein Problem, ich hab nun Windows 7 drauf und wollte die Shift Datein entpacken, mit dem Shift unpacker. Hatte vorher ein paar schöne Mods drauf und würde die gern wieder draufmachen.

Nur leider funktioniert der unpacker nun nicht mehr, hab schon als Admin probiert, schreibschutz rausgenommen, sicherheit eingestellt.

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Helft mir bitte!!!


----------



## homer100 (3. November 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel auch installiert, aber wieder zurückgegeben,weil es nicht funktionierte.


----------



## basti99234 (13. April 2012)

Hallo Habe Da Mal Eine Frage Und Zwar Habe Ich Need For Speed Shift 2 Limited Edition Natürlich Nicht Gekauft So Und Ich Instaliere Das Halt Füge Den Crack Ein Und Dan Kommt Die Meldung 

Das Programm Kann Nicht Gestartet Werden, da  Shift2.dll Auf Dem Computer Fehlt    

Bin Schon So Langsam Am Verzweifeln Was Kann Ich Dagegen Tuhen ?


----------



## nasenmann (15. April 2012)

basti99234 schrieb:


> Hallo Habe Da Mal Eine Frage Und Zwar Habe Ich Need For Speed Shift 2 Limited Edition Natürlich Nicht Gekauft So Und Ich Instaliere Das Halt Füge Den Crack Ein Und Dan Kommt Die Meldung
> 
> Das Programm Kann Nicht Gestartet Werden, da Shift2.dll Auf Dem Computer Fehlt
> 
> Bin Schon So Langsam Am Verzweifeln Was Kann Ich Dagegen Tuhen ?



selbstanzeige


----------



## Pinocchio (17. April 2012)

basti99234 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Habe Da Mal Eine Frage Und Zwar Habe Ich Need For Speed Shift 2 Limited Edition Natürlich Nicht Gekauft So Und Ich Instaliere Das Halt Füge Den Crack Ein Und Dan Kommt Die Meldung
> 
> Das Programm Kann Nicht Gestartet Werden, da  Shift2.dll Auf Dem Computer Fehlt
> 
> Bin Schon So Langsam Am Verzweifeln Was Kann Ich Dagegen Tuhen ?



Würde schreiben lernen und das Spiel kaufen. 

Key gibt es für 13,00€ bei eBay


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. April 2012)

Der Thread stand schon wieder 2 wochen ... 

@Basti:

Für derlei Fragen, wirst du hier im Forum keine Antwort finden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

basti99234 schrieb:


> ...Habe Ich Need For Speed Shift 2 Limited Edition Natürlich Nicht Gekauft So Und Ich Instaliere Das Halt Füge Den Crack...


 


nasenmann schrieb:


> selbstanzeige


 
Ist doch quasi schon eine Selbstanzeige.  Desweiteren zeigt es noch mehr auf...


----------



## nasenmann (18. April 2012)

Pinocchio schrieb:


> Würde schreiben lernen und das Spiel kaufen.
> 
> Key gibt es für 13,00€ bei eBay



und noch ein paar satzzeichen mitbestellen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)




----------



## gh0st76 (20. April 2012)

basti99234 schrieb:


> Hallo Habe Da Mal Eine Frage Und Zwar Habe Ich Need For Speed Shift 2 Limited Edition Natürlich Nicht Gekauft So Und Ich Instaliere Das Halt Füge Den Crack Ein Und Dan Kommt Die Meldung
> 
> Das Programm Kann Nicht Gestartet Werden, da  Shift2.dll Auf Dem Computer Fehlt
> 
> Bin Schon So Langsam Am Verzweifeln Was Kann Ich Dagegen Tuhen ?


 

Sag mal, macht Raubkopieren blöd und schadet der Rechtschreibung? Ist ja schon beides fail das man in einem Forum wie hier fragt wie das mit Cracks geht und dazu noch nicht mal die Rechtschreibung beherrscht. Übrigens heißt es Shift 2. Der erste Teil lief noch unter Need for Speed. Der zweite war ein eigenständiges Produkt.


----------

